# Sticky  Pet Food Recall Updates Thread



## Cheetah

Guys, the massive amount of "Pet Food Recall" threads is getting a bit out of hand, so I'm setting up this thread so we can keep all the important recall updates in one spot at the top of the forum where everyone can find it.

*Pet Food Recall Articles:*
http://www.menufoods.com/recall/
http://www.vetratingz.com/local/pet-food-recall.jsp
http://www.howl911.com/petfoodrecall.htm
http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070330/ap_on_go_ot/pet_food_recall
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/03/31/us/31petfood.html?em&ex=1175486400&en=c4dd781bab0f3bd2&ei=5087

http://home.businesswire.com/portal...ng=en&beanID=202776713&viewID=news_view_popup
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/ - Mordy is keeping track of the recall on the front page!

*Please add any recall updates to this thread only. Do not start a new thread!*


----------



## cshellenberger

Good Idea!


Here's another, this is from Del Monte!!!
http://www.delmonte.com/petfoodrecall.html


----------



## Ginny01OT

Innova (naturapet) does use Menu Foods for its canned products; however, the plant is in South Dakota not Kansas. Naturapet's website has a brief and very informative video about the safety of their food products and what they are going to do because of this food recall with Menu Foods. For anyone who uses Innova canned products or any of naturapet canned products you should go to their website and watch this video regarding Menu foods and their recall. www.naturapet.com


----------



## cshellenberger

Innova is fine, they don't use ANY wheat product in their foods.


----------



## Ginny01OT

I know but they do use Menu food plants and they are changing their quality control standards because of this recall which I think is important for those who use their products know about, which includes myself. I recommend that everyone periodically check the dog/cat food website of the company they use as they are keeping updates on this recall whether or not they are affected (at least all the responsible ones are) which I appreciated. Had I not checked their website I would not have even known that they do use menu foods for their canned products and I appreciate their honesty.


----------



## Amitiel

*update on recall*

link http://health.msn.com/healthnews/articlepage.aspx?cp-documentid=100159792&GT1=9246

SUNDAY, April 1 (HealthDay News) -- The massive pet food recall widened over the weekend to include two major brands of moist dog food, pet snacks, and, for the first time, a brand of dry cat food.

Food giant Del Monte announced late Saturday that it was recalling a number of dog and cat foods from its Pet Products division. These include select product codes from Jerky Treats, Gravy Train Beef Sticks and Pounce Meaty Morsels brands. Dog snacks and wet dog food products sold under private label brands have also been recalled, the company said on its Web site, delmonte.com.

and more


----------



## sobreeze

*Re: update on recall*

My mom and her friend feed kibble and bits . I did not see them on the list but I had her to read ingredients and it contained wheat products. I told her to get them off it now and I would fine them a better food . I am still feeding Nutro lamb and rice natural small bites to my inside dogs as I dont have any high end pet food dealers close . Thinking about natural balance but not sure where all this recall will end . Nutro dry contains no wheat . This is realy scary no one realy cares about the pets thats being lost . No amount of money will replace my kids . So I have to worry about keeping them safe .


----------



## Achilles

*Re: update on recall*

This is so darn scary! Achilles was on Nutro for a while but we switched him to Merrick a few months back before the recall...lucky we did. :/ I feel so bad for all the dogs that were affected by this! AND NOW...the delmonte foods and jerky treats recall...this is just too much! I'm scared of who to trust anymore!


----------



## Ginny01OT

*Re: update on recall*

My rabbit and chicken fillets said "product of china" on the package so I threw out what was opened today and returned the rest (the pet store gave me no problem whatsoever)--better safe than sorry.


----------



## Captbob

*Re: update on recall*

Natural Balance isn't involved in any of this fiasco......


http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/


----------



## LoveMyYuffie

*Re: update on recall*

Nutro Dry(at least, the stuff I got) does not have any wheat products in it. I checked in a panic. It must be the canned you guys are talking about?


----------



## iwantmypup

*Re: update on recall*

yuppers ty for keeping us posted! When I say Eukabeuba I almost paniced..my friends dog is on dry


----------



## Captbob

*Re: update on recall*

List of foods that are not on the recall list


http://thepetfoodlist.com/


----------



## Cheetah

*Re: update on recall*

Who mutilated my recall sticky?!


----------



## Snowshoe

*Re: update on recall*

I noticed that Authority was on the recall list. 

I do not feed my dog this brand. However, I do have Authority Training Treats with Beef & Chicken. They were not specifically on the list that I saw. 

Here are the ingredients: beef, corn gluten meal, corn flour, soy grits, pregelatinized corn starch, wheat flour, chicken, glycerine...

Should I be worried? 

Orchid doesn't get these treats very often. She seems extremely healthy. Should I take her to the vet's office just in case?


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*

Snowshoe: I am not sure that the Authority treats were recalled, but IMHO I wouldn't even risk ANYTHING from the recalled brands. My mom just called this morning (she gets her recall updates from me) and asked about the Ol'Roy treats. I don't think they have been recalled, but I advised her not to give them to Sandy because all other Ol'Roy food has been recalled and I just wouldn't want to risk it. 

Sandy was having really loose stool with the Ol'Roy treats too...which she never did before, so we can only hope they do not have the problematic ingredients! She is going to take Sandy to the vet to be safe though...she hasn't had on of the treats in a week or so and no loose stool...so hopefully it was just a delayed reaction or something!


----------



## Wimble Woof

*Re: update on recall*



> Here are the ingredients: beef, corn gluten meal, corn flour, soy grits, pregelatinized corn starch, wheat flour, chicken, glycerine...
> 
> Should I be worried?


Yes, but not for the recall reasons ( wink wink) thats alot of corn and other "useless" ingredients for treats! 
I too would avoid most pet foods for now. Atleast until this is all settled. It seems like everyday something else is added. Im sure you'll sleep better and your dogs will thank you if you look into "alternative" treats.


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



Wimble Woof said:


> Yes, but not for the recall reasons ( wink wink) thats alot of corn and other "useless" ingredients for treats!
> I too would avoid most pet foods for now. Atleast until this is all settled. It seems like everyday something else is added. Im sure you'll sleep better and your dogs will thank you if you look into "alternative" treats.


I agree. Although I don't think the treats we have are very good either! We have Pupperoni and those little Milk Bones in the red box. Oh gee I don't even know the actual manufacturers of either one!  I guess I need to re-think the snack side of things. 

I think Natural Balance makes treats? What are some other healthier ones? I have recently stopped all Greenies and also will be stopping rawhide altogether.


----------



## Snowshoe

*Re: update on recall*

Thanks guys, for the info. 

When I saw that Authority was on the list my heart went up in my throat and I literally started sweating. 

I know they're a crappy treat. I'm going today to get another brand. I had a silly moment when I purchased them.  

I'm slowly switching the Chid to a raw diet. We're 3/4 of the way there. 

I've thought about making liver treats...but I'm a terrible cook. LOL!!!! I'd no doubt burn them and she'd tell me how bad they were. (When she's annoyed she tries to make people noises). 

I wish I'd never bought those stupid crappy treats!!!!!!


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



Snowshoe said:


> Thanks guys, for the info.
> 
> When I saw that Authority was on the list my heart went up in my throat and I literally started sweating.
> 
> I know they're a crappy treat. I'm going today to get another brand. I had a silly moment when I purchased them.
> 
> I'm slowly switching the Chid to a raw diet. We're 3/4 of the way there.
> 
> I've thought about making liver treats...but I'm a terrible cook. LOL!!!! I'd no doubt burn them and she'd tell me how bad they were. (When she's annoyed she tries to make people noises).
> 
> I wish I'd never bought those stupid crappy treats!!!!!!



I wouldn't worry too much about the treats...I'm sure they were okay!

I switched to Nutro dry food about a month or so before the recall and I fed three cans of canned! I almost DIED when I saw that it was recallled!! 

Thank god Bridgette is okay, because I have absolutely NO IDEA what I would have done...


----------



## Snowshoe

*Re: update on recall*

I can only imagine your panic. It's a terrible feeling. 

I'm really glad Bridgette's OK. I know how you feel. I don't know what I'd do if anything ever happened to Orchid. 

She's like my baby.



CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Sandy was having really loose stool with the Ol'Roy treats too...which she never did before, so we can only hope they do not have the problematic ingredients! She is going to take Sandy to the vet to be safe though...she hasn't had on of the treats in a week or so and no loose stool...so hopefully it was just a delayed reaction or something!


You know, I tried to give Orchid those a long time ago. She also had "puppy bowels" with them. 

Hrmmm....


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



Snowshoe said:


> I can only imagine your panic. It's a terrible feeling.
> 
> I'm really glad Bridgette's OK. I know how you feel. I don't know what I'd do if anything ever happened to Orchid.
> 
> She's like my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I tried to give Orchid those a long time ago. She also had "puppy bowels" with them.
> 
> Hrmmm....


Yeah Bridgette is my baby too. I was definitely freaking out! But she's okay so now we're switched to great food and hopefully we'll never have to worry about a scare like that!

Yeah I never really liked the Ol'Roy brand...thought it was a littlw weird. But my mom said that Sandy has had them for ages with no problems. I do hope that she's okay too as she is our family dog, and the first dog I ever owned (she's 12 now and we got her when I was in fourth grade!)...it would just be awful for anything to happen, she's getting on in age as it is!


----------



## Snowshoe

*Re: update on recall*

I just think this whole thing is terrible. 

I can't imagine how the people feel who have lost pets, not just had a terrible scare like we did. 

I guess we learned our lesson the hard way, although it could have been much worse...

The guy in complete pet mart recommended the Ol Roys to us, and I thought, "Oh, what the heck?" But, the results were icky, LOL! I gave them to the humane society where I volunteer sometimes. I usually also try to donate the last fourth of a bag of Fromm's or EVO to them. 

Wow...I just thought of something...our shelter feeds Purina canned and dry...


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



Snowshoe said:


> I just think this whole thing is terrible.
> 
> I can't imagine how the people feel who have lost pets, not just had a terrible scare like we did.
> 
> I guess we learned our lesson the hard way, although it could have been much worse...


Yeah really...my heart just goes out to all those poor people and those poor animals that had to suffer. 

I do think we're so lucky to have not been feeding those foods, or I guess only having a minor scare compared to others!

Shelters were a big concern I guess because they don't usually have much of a choice of what they feed, so I'm sure a lot of shelter dogs have died! 

Purina is okay though. Well it's crap food, but not recalled at all. Other than the premium brands, Purina and Pedigree have not been involved at all.


----------



## Snowshoe

*Re: update on recall*

Yeah, I was really sweating bullets. 

I doubt there will be any compensation from any of the big brands. They'll say it was Menu foods' fault, and Menu foods is set up like an offshore company, so they'll probably have limited liability. 

I think someone should be responsible. I think that all of these big name brands should have some responsiblity for allowing contaminated food into the market.



CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Purina is okay though. Well it's crap food, but not recalled at all. Other than the premium brands, Purina and Pedigree have not been involved at all.


Well, at least that's a relief. I'm not sure what canned food they specifically use, I just know that they feed Purina.


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



Snowshoe said:


> Yeah, I was really sweating bullets.
> 
> I doubt there will be any compensation from any of the big brands. They'll say it was Menu foods' fault, and Menu foods is set up like an offshore company, so they'll probably have limited liability.
> 
> I think someone should be responsible. I think that all of these big name brands should have some responsiblity for allowing contaminated food into the market.


I agree. I mean I have no idea who the blame will fall on really, but it's just so awful! 

I hadn't even realized how many animals had died so far, it's WAY more than I ever thought.



Snowshoe said:


> Well, at least that's a relief. I'm not sure what canned food they specifically use, I just know that they feed Purina.


Yeah my shelter also feeds Purina. We are so lucky that Purina wasn't part of it!


----------



## Snowshoe

*Re: update on recall*



> ►Petconnection.com (as of 04/03/07; 5:12 a.m. PDT):3,057 deaths (1,657 cats; 1,400 dogs)


Crazy. 

And most people don't kn ow any better then to buy these foods in the first place. Purina, Eukenuba, etc. have such wholesome advertising. 

They make it seem that if you don't feed their foods that you're harming your dog.



CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> ever thought.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah my shelter also feeds Purina. We are so lucky that Purina wasn't part of it!


*sigh of relief*

Those dogs go through enough, ya know? Scared and alone in a shleter with no "mom" or "dad" to comfort them...


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



Snowshoe said:


> Crazy.
> 
> And most people don't kn ow any better then to buy these foods in the first place. Purina, Eukenuba, etc. have such wholesome advertising.
> 
> They make it seem that if you don't feed their foods that you're harming your dog.


I agree! I mean honestly before I came on this forum I thought Purina Beneful was really good food. I fed it to Bridgette and the cats and was darn proud of having such good food! Sick! 

Why do they have to market it the way they do? Pedigree is a big problem one too! They have such sweet commercials, AND they promote the fact that they donate money to homeless animals so it really would appeal to anyone who didn't know better.

I was thinking I'd buy Pedigree to donate that 10% or whatever it is, and then donate the food to a shelter...


----------



## Wimble Woof

*Re: update on recall*

To kinda get this thread back on its origional track here is another recall...
Not related to Menu foods but still worth checking out.
http://www.thebostonchannel.com/asseenon5/11504076/detail.html



> WASHINGTON -- There is yet another pet food recall.
> 
> Eight in One is recalling packages of its Dingo brand dog, cat and ferret treats because of concerns over salmonella. The company says the bacteria could infect both animals and people handling the food.
> 
> The announcement is not related to the recalls of tainted food that has led to kidney failure in pets around the country.
> 
> The recall involves Dingo Chick'n Jerky, Dingo Kitty Chicken Jerky and Dingo Ferret Chicken Jerky.
> 
> The company asks consumers to throw away unused portions of the jerky treats. To obtain a refund, call 888-232-9889.


----------



## sillylilykitty

*Re: update on recall*



Wimble Woof said:


> To kinda get this thread back on its origional track here is another recall...
> Not related to Menu foods but still worth checking out.
> http://www.thebostonchannel.com/asseenon5/11504076/detail.html


I heard about that. I guess im lucky, my Lily's treats only have one ingredient! Dried Salmon!!


----------



## Achilles

*Re: update on recall*



CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Snowshoe: I am not sure that the Authority treats were recalled, but IMHO I wouldn't even risk ANYTHING from the recalled brands. My mom just called this morning (she gets her recall updates from me) and asked about the Ol'Roy treats. I don't think they have been recalled, but I advised her not to give them to Sandy because all other Ol'Roy food has been recalled and I just wouldn't want to risk it.
> 
> Sandy was having really loose stool with the Ol'Roy treats too...which she never did before, so we can only hope they do not have the problematic ingredients! She is going to take Sandy to the vet to be safe though...she hasn't had on of the treats in a week or so and no loose stool...so hopefully it was just a delayed reaction or something!


Don't want to freak you out but read this! Del monte just had a recall and Ol'Roy is part of it. :/

Here's the llink:

http://www.delmonte.com/petfoodrecall.html


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: update on recall*



CrzyBritNAmerica said:


> Snowshoe: I am not sure that the Authority treats were recalled, but IMHO I wouldn't even risk ANYTHING from the recalled brands. My mom just called this morning (she gets her recall updates from me) and asked about the Ol'Roy treats. I don't think they have been recalled, but I advised her not to give them to Sandy because all other Ol'Roy food has been recalled and I just wouldn't want to risk it.
> 
> Sandy was having really loose stool with the Ol'Roy treats too...which she never did before, so we can only hope they do not have the problematic ingredients! She is going to take Sandy to the vet to be safe though...she hasn't had on of the treats in a week or so and no loose stool...so hopefully it was just a delayed reaction or something!



Ol' Roy treats HAVE been recalled. They contain Wheat Gluten from the same source as Menu Foods.


----------



## 3212

*Re: update on recall*



cshellenberger said:


> Ol' Roy treats HAVE been recalled. They contain Wheat Gluten from the same source as Menu Foods.


I know, I saw them on there. We're pretty sure the ones that she was reading were not actually recalled, but they are taking her to the vet to be sure she's okay. Thanks for the concern!


----------



## Akita

So is it the Wheat Gluten or Salmonella..I am confused. All I know if this was in the Human food chain heads around the world would be rolling.


----------



## Ginny01OT

there were two different issues: one was the wheat gluten thru menu foods and the other was salmonella in some treats (Ol Roy's and I think Dingo brand).


----------



## luv4gsds

This is from the Sunshine Mills, Inc.

Sunshine Mills, Inc. Issues Voluntary Nationwide Recall of Certain Branded and Private Label Branded Dog Biscuits
http://www.sunshinemills.com/press_release.html

If this has been posted by another member please forgive me.


----------



## Captbob

Royal Canin Cat food added to recall list


http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/04/11/pet.food.recall.ap/index.html


----------



## ericsfox

Here is another good site to check for recalled dog and cat foods. It is the web site of the American Veterinary Medical associations web site the link iswww.avma.org


----------



## ericsfox

Everybody Please read this link on MSNBC pet food tainting might be intentional Also some blue buffalo products are mentioned in article as being recalled http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/18210224/wid/11915773?GT1=9303 From site sponsor Eric Fox Willorill Kennels


----------



## ericsfox

Royal Canin issues recall see http://www.royalcanin.us/ From site sponsor Eric Fox at Willorill Kennels


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Seems Eagle Pack is in the "battle" as well....check your bags for rice protein! Note that I have never seen Eagle Pack (Prism) listed on any of the recall list - but check the info below - - sounds like they've made a quick switch in their recipe.

Please note - these are exerpts from a larger Dog Food Project post - please see entire article here:
http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=main¼/a>? (scroll down)
*Clarification on labeling rules*

April 20, 2007 2:11 pm 

_One topic that has come up frequently in the past few days, especially due to more foods being recalled due to possible contamination, is the legality of pet food companies using outdated packaging material.

Yesterday the following question was asked on the forum at OurDogsOnline:

Natural Balance said label laws prevent them from putting ingredient stickers on bags, therefore they were 'forced' to continue using up their old bags even though the formula changed._

Eagle Pack made one formula, a Prism one, with rice protein. They've removed that ingredient and reflected the change with ingredient stickers on the bags until the new ones arrive in May.

_Is Eagle Pack breaking some law, or is Natural Balance lying?

I wanted to provide up-to-date information, so I contacted John Marsman, the nutritionist at Eagle Pack for some first hand information, and this is what he told me:

For a while AAFCO sort of looked the other way about allowing makers to use up bags. At the AAFCO meeting 3-4 years ago they made a specific statement that they would no longer permit this._


*Dog Food Project says:*

<<The ingredient list does not have to contain all the ingredients present in a food. There are two exceptions:

1. A company does not have to declare ingredients that it did not add but were already present in a food ingredient bought from a supplier. 
2. Any ingredient that is deemed a "processing aid" rather than an actual food ingredient.>>

This is getting a little too close for home with me...I guess I need to get up to speed on a BARF diet.


----------



## briteday

In our local paper today was an Associated Press story stating that "Foster and Smith Inc. recalled its Doctors Foster and Smith Adult Dry Lite Dog and Adult Dry Lite Cat food after supplier Wilbur-Ellis Co. recalled rice protein concentrate.
Preliminary tests found no melamine, and final tests are expected within two weeks, the company said in a statement"

Also mentioned in the same story (sorry I couldn't find an online link) is the contamination of hog feed in SC made by Diamond Pet Foods in Gaston, SC. Hogs in 6 states may have eaten the feed. However they also stated that none of the contaminated hogs entered the food supply. The contaminant that the hogs tested positive for was again the melamine in the rice concentrate.


----------



## RonE

I think what we are seeing now is at least some companies becoming proactive and removing products for testing BEFORE any animals die.

This is from the Chicken Soup website:

*Diamond Pet Foods has announced it is withdrawing a limited number of canned products manufactured by American Nutrition.* This action is limited to three specific canned products: Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Kitten Formula 5.5 oz. cans, and Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul Puppy Formula 13 oz. cans, and Diamond Lamb & Rice Formula for Dogs 13 oz. cans.

Diamond Pet Foods has not received any indication of quality or safety issues, including pet illness, with the three withdrawn products. However, because American Nutrition informed the company that these three specific products may include rice protein concentrate, Diamond Pet Foods felt this action was necessary for the protection of its customers and their pets.

Customers with these products should stop feeding them immediately and return them to their retailer for a full refund.

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul dry pet food and dog treats *ARE NOT* part of any pet food or treat recall.


----------



## mayatheshepherd

Nice to hear that people have found out about foods and averted danger to their pets.

Itchmo (itchmo.com) has a good summary of this event, and they offer free email updates specifically on the recall to people who sign up for them.


----------



## wildthing

May 2, 2007 NEW ALERT!

The alert now includes ALL VEGETABLE PROTEIN PRODUCTS: wheat gluten, rice gluten, rice protein, rice protein concentrate, corn gluten, corn gluten meal, corn by-products, soy protein, soy gluten, proteins, and mung bean protein. 
More information including a link to the FDA Alert can be found on my blog
Pet Food Recall


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Mix of chemicals may be key to pet-food deaths
POSTED: 5:18 p.m. EDT, May 1, 2007 
Story Highlights
* Researchers have found melamine and cyanuric acid in pet food
* Scientists: Together, the two chemicals can form fatal crystals in kidneys
* FDA: 17,000 consumer complaints, more than 4,000 pet deaths
* FDA will begin to stop importation of some products for human food use 

http://www.cnn.com/2007/US/05/01/recall.riddle/


----------



## onyxdaily

I just got an email alert from Itchmo. It says the ASPCA is recommending avoidance of all non-USA protein sources.
Excerpt from alert
Full details:
http://www.itchmo.com/read/aspca-says-avoid-all-non-us-protein-supplements-crisis-not-over_20070503

This is the most sweeping safety recommendation on the pet food recalls 
issued by the ASPCA. 

ASPCA Says: Avoid All Non-US Protein Supplements. “Crisis Not Over”
May 3rd, 2007

This is the headline of their press release today: “As Pet Food 
Recall Expands, ASPCA Warns Crisis Not Over: More Cases May Be Seen.”

Many of you have already called manufacturers, and a recommendation 
from the ASPCA the same.

“We are strongly recommending that pet parents immediately 
investigate, via their pet food manufacturer’s Web site or by calling them 
directly, where the ingredients—specifically protein 
supplements—are sourced from.”

Given the current situation and until this crisis is resolved, the 
ASPCA is recommending pets be fed products containing U. S.-sourced 
protein supplements only. 

They also recommend that your pet sees a vet if any recalled food was 
consumed, not wait until they show symptoms. And extend fluid treatments 
if the pet is found sick.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

Itchmo - Melamine Recall Foods List and Information


----------



## ToysHaveMyHeart

*07/21/07 Food Recall, Natural Balance*

http://www.fda.gov/bbs/topics/NEWS/2007/NEW01670.html

"FDA Expands Its Warning about the Risk of Botulism Poisoning From Certain Castleberry Food Products and Dog Food
The U.S. Food and Drug Administration is expanding its July 18 warning to consumers. This expansion is for consumers and pet owners regarding canned food products and dog food produced by Castleberry Food Company of Augusta, Ga., due to the risk of botulinum toxin. Castleberry is expanding the recall to include all of the following canned products with all "best by" and code dates, and FDA is warning consumers not to purchase or eat any of the canned products listed in the table below."


(I only listed the dog food...obviously )

Natural Balance Eatables dog food varieties: 

Irish Stew with Beef Dog Food
15 OZ
23633-59860

Chinese Take Out with Sauce with Vegetables and Chicken Dog Food
15 OZ
23633-59861

Southern Style Dumplings with Gravy with Chicken and Vegetables
Dog Food
15 OZ
23633-59862

Hobo Chili with Chicken Pasta Dog Food
15 OZ
23633-59863


----------



## skelaki

*pet and human food recall*

WASHINGTON - A Georgia meat processor expanded its recall of canned meat products that may be connected to a botulism outbreak. 
. The recall includes four varieties of Natural Balance dog food.
Consumers with questions about the recall may contact Castleberry's at 1-888-203-8446.
__
On the Net:
Castleberry's Food Co.: http://www.castleberrys.com/
Food Safety and Inspection Service: http://www.fsis.usda.gov/


----------



## borzoimom

*** Alert- Another Recall..*

Castleberry's Natural Balence has been recalled for botulism http://www.myfoxdc.com/myfox/pages/...n=3&locale=EN-US&layoutCode=TSTY&pageId=3.5.1


----------



## Sadie's Human

I have a warning to consumers who are trying to settle with Natural Balance Pet Foods, aka **** Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods. First some background. When the first recall happened, I wanted to be sure that I wouldn't feed my Dogs anything that would kill them, so I did my research online. I found a claim by Natural Balance that their dog food was made in the US, with all US ingredients, and no Wheat Gluten. I went right away to buy this dog food. I fed it to my dogs for 6 days before the older dog started vomiting. I had no idea what was going on. It couldn't be the dog food because they had assured consumers that their food was safe. Five days later, after much vomiting and a couple of trips to the Vet I learned that Natural Balance did use wheat gluten from China, and were recalling the dog food that I had paid a lot of money for in an effort to keep my pets safe. I submitted my Vet bills to them for reimbursement, and am still waiting to receive a check. They have sent me a Release that they want me to sign that says that I have received payment even though I haven't. It says that I agree that it is a compromise of a "doubtful and disputed claim". I will agree that it is disputed, because they don't seem to be able to admit when they have done wrong, but I do not agree that it is "doubtful". I believe their dishonesty is well documented. In addition to that, they are asking me to waive my rights given by section 1542 of the Civil Code of California to submit future claims for unforseen damages. PLEASE DO NOT TRUST THIS COMPANY. They have given me no reason to believe anything that they say. If anyone hears of a class action against this company, please let me know, because if I can't get my Vet bills reimbursed, then at least they should have to pay an exorbitant amount to a law firm. P.S. My losses in this matter of Vet Bills and recalled food equal $291. They have undoubtedly spent more that this already on people who are hired to wriggle out of paying damages. It makes me worry that there are going to be bigger problems in the future for my dog, and they are aware of the possibilities, and are not telling us.


----------



## Dutchie

Did your dog just recently get sick from natural balance or was this from the recal a few months prior?


----------



## Sadie's Human

I'm sorry. I should have been more clear. This is from the recall a few months ago. I am not angry at menu foods so much because it is possible that they were blameless in the whole thing. I am angry at Natural Balance, because they outright lied when they said that their food products all came from the US. When they issued the recall they said Oh, we just recently started using outside sources. If I had not been sure that their product was good I could have stopped feeding it to my dog as soon as she got sick. My trust in their word was misplaced, and I feel terrible that my dog suffered longer than she had to. Thank goodness that she seems ok now.


----------



## daniela

Found this link with the latest pet food recalls.
Supposed to be updated on the regular basis.
Check it out. At least I found it useful to have one spot
where I go and check for the recalls before I go shopping
for more food.

http://www.petsready.com/pet_food_recalls.php

Let me know what you think!

Daniela


----------



## squirt1968

Sadi's human you bought the canned not kibble right? Our dogs have the same name. At the time of recall she was on NB but it was the fish and sweet potato kibble and the kibble was not prt of the recall


----------



## MoonStr80

Pedigree has made it to the recall list... I know someone who feeds this product off line and SHE doesn't give a rat gooch about what dog food she gives her dogs! 

http://www.veterinarypracticenews.com/vet-breaking-news/2008/08/14/pedigree-recall-list-updated.aspx


----------



## RonE

This thread has out-lived its usefulness and most of the last 20-or-so posts have been deleted as spam.

If there are new, current recalls, somebody can start a new thread. Anyone who use it to pimp for their e-books, websites or products will get a time-out to provide an opportunity to read the forum rules.


----------



## Curbside Prophet

NUTRO feeders, stay tuned. 
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/04/nutro_foia.html


Edit: I hate the media.
http://www.wxyz.com/news/story/FDA-No-Investigation-into-NUTRO-Pet-Food/hOoE48nKOkORqDNodwN3EQ.cspx


----------



## cshellenberger

*Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

This is for posting the current information on RECALLS for pet foods and pet items. DO NOT use this thread for promoting your feeding techniques, products or for any other spam advertisment. DO NOT trash this thread or take it Off topic.


----------



## Kawgirl

Thank you chellenberger for this sticky. 

Below is a list of _some_ of the recent recalls I found within the dog food section, but those reading this thread may also want to also do a search through the forum. 

While all information is accurate to the best of my knowledge, it _is_ re-posted from other sources and it should be understood that you are responsible for _verifying_ the information yourself. Should you find any information that is not accurate, you should inform the moderators immediately so that it can be removed. 
________________________________________________________________________

*Natural Balance Pet Food Recall *(info found on the Internet) 
I came across this information here > http://www.organicauthority.com/blog...g-food-recall/

June 22nd, 2010 - Barbara Feiner 
Share29
Pacoima, Calif.-based Natural Balance Pet Foods, Inc., a manufacturer of natural and organic pet foods, is voluntarily recalling its Sweet Potato & Chicken Dry Dog Food because it may be contaminated with salmonella.

The affected products, sold in 5- and 28-lb. bags, have a “Best By” date of June 17, 2011.

During routine FDA testing, a random product sample was found to be contaminated. No illnesses have been reported to date.

Recalled products were distributed in pet specialty stores in Alaska, Arizona, Arkansas, California, Colorado, Hawaii, Idaho, Illinois, Iowa, Kansas, Louisiana, Minnesota, Mississippi, Missouri, Montana, Nevada, New Mexico, North Dakota, Oklahoma, Oregon, South Dakota, Texas, Utah, Washington, Wisconsin and Wyoming.

If you’ve purchased this product, return it to the store for a full refund. For additional information, call Natural Balance Pet Foods Customer Service at (800) 829-4493 (8 a.m. to 5 p.m. PDT).
____________________________
( found in the dog food section of this site.)

*Merrick Pet Care Recalls Texas Hold'ems 10 oz Bag* (Item # 60016 Lot 10127 Best by May 6 2012) because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk 
Company Contact: 
Customer Inquiries: 
800-664-7387 
Other Inquiries: 
James Witcher, Coo#160;
806-322-2806
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE – August 3, 2010 – Merrick Pet Care, Inc. of Amarillo, Texas is extending its July 2,2010 recall of 10 oz "Beef Filet Squares for Dogs (Texas Hold'Ems)" pet treat (ITEM # 60016 LOT # 10084TL7 BEST BY MARCH 24, 2012) to also include 83 cases of "Texas Hold'ems" (ITEM # 60016 LOT # 10127 BEST BY MAY 6, 2012) because they have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella. Salmonella can affect animals and there is risk to humans from handling contaminated pet products. People handling the treats can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with the chews or any surfaces exposed to these products. Consumers should dispose of these products in a safe manner by securing them in a covered trash receptacle.

Healthy people infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments, including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation, and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers immediately.

Pets with Salmonella infections may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, and vomiting. Some pets will have only decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian immediately.

The Beef Filet Squares (Texas Hold 'Ems) were shipped to distributors and retailers throughout the US. These individuals have been notified and have activated their recall procedures.

The treats are sold in 1Ooz plastic bags marked with "Lot # 10127 Best By May 6, 2012" on the top of the bag and on a sticker applied to the bottom.

No illnesses have been reported to date for either lot of product. A sample tested positive for Salmonella.

Consumers who have purchased 10 ounce packages of"Texas Hold'ems" are urged to return the unused portion to the place of purchase for a full refund. Consumers with questions may contact the company at 1-800-664-7387 M-F 8:00 - 5:00 CDT.

###


----------



## Kawgirl

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Found some others in the dog food section here. 



For Immediate Release

Contact: P&G Consumer Relations - 877-340-8823

July 30. 2010



P&G Expands Voluntary Limited Recall of Specialized Dry Pet Foods 
Due to Possible Health Risk 



CINCINNATI, July 30, 2010 - The Procter & Gamble Company (P&G) (NYSEG) is voluntarily expanding its recall to include veterinary and some specialized dry pet food as a precautionary measure because it has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella. No salmonella-related illnesses have been reported. 



The following products are included:



Product Name
Version
"Best-By" Dates UPC Code

Iams Veterinary Dry Formulas
All dry sizes and varieties
01Jul10 - 01Dec11
All UPC Codes

Eukanuba Naturally Wild All dry sizes and varieties 01Jul10 - 01Dec11
All UPC Codes

Eukanuba Pure All dry sizes and varieties 01Jul10 - 01Dec11
All UPC Codes

Eukanuba Custom Care Sensitive Skin All dry sizes 01Jul10 - 01Dec11
All UPC Codes




The affected products are sold in veterinary clinics and specialty pet retailers throughout the United States and Canada. No canned food, biscuits/treats or supplements are affected by this announcement. A full listing of UPC codes can be found at www.iams.com



These products are made in a single, specialized facility. In cooperation with FDA, P&G determined that some products made at this facility have the potential for salmonella contamination. As a precautionary measure, P&G is recalling all products made at this facility.



Consumers who have purchased the specific dry pet foods listed should discard them. People handling dry pet food can become infected with Salmonella, especially if they have not thoroughly washed their hands after having contact with surfaces exposed to this product. Healthy people infected with Salmonella should monitor themselves for some or all of the following symptoms: nausea, vomiting, diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, abdominal cramping and fever. Rarely, Salmonella can result in more serious ailments including arterial infections, endocarditis, arthritis, muscle pain, eye irritation and urinary tract symptoms. Consumers exhibiting these signs after having contact with this product should contact their healthcare providers.



Pets with Salmonella infections may have decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. If left untreated, pets may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever and vomiting. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

For further information or a product refund call P&G toll-free at 877-340-8823 

(Monday - Friday, 9:00 AM to 6:00 PM EST).



# # #

About Procter & Gamble

Four billion times a day, P&G brands touch the lives of people around the world. The company has one of the strongest portfolios of trusted, quality, leadership brands, including Pampers®, Tide®, Ariel®, Always®, Whisper®, Pantene®, Mach3®, Bounty®, Dawn®, Gain®, Pringles®, Charmin®, Downy®, Lenor®, Iams®, Crest®, Oral-B®, Duracell®, Olay®, Head & Shoulders®, Wella®, Gillette®, Braun®, and Fusion®. The P&G community includes approximately 135,000 employees working in about 80 countries worldwide. Please visit http://www.pg.com for the latest news and in-depth information about P&G and its brands.



Media Contact: Jason Taylor 513-622-3205





UPC CODES FOR P&G PET SPECIALTY PRODUCTS RECALLED ON JULY 30, 2010





EUKANUBA DOG BG PURE

Item UPC

PURE TURKEY *
4 LB
0 19014 03191 7

PURE ADULT MAINTENANCE *
4.5 LB
0 19014 03958 6

PURE PUPPY GROWTH *
4.5 LB
0 19014 03949 4

PURE ADULT MAINTENANCE *
15 LB
0 19014 03953 1

PURE ADULT LARGE BRD *
15 LB
0 19014 03959 3

PURE PUPPY GROWTH *
15 LB
0 19014 03955 5

PURE TURKEY *
15 LB
0 19014 03192 4

PURE ADULT MAINTENANCE *
30 LB
0 19014 03952 4

PURE ADULT LARGE BRD *
30 LB
0 19014 03960 9

PURE PUPPY GROWTH *
30 LB
0 19014 09364 7

PURE TURKEY *
30 LB
0 19014 03193 1

EUKANUBA DOG CUSTOM CARE



CUSTOM CARE - SENSITIVE SKIN
5.5 LB
0 19014 01935 9

CUSTOM CARE - SENSITIVE SKIN
28 LB
0 19014 01936 6

EUKANUBA DOG DRY NATURALY WILD



ADULT SALMON & RICE 
4 LB
0 19014 02780 4

ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN
4 LB
0 19014 02776 7

ADULT VENISON & POTATO 
4 LB
0 19014 02783 5

ADULT SALMON & RICE*
9.5 LB
0 19014 02894 8

ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN*
9.5 LB
0 19014 02895 5

ADULT VENISON & POTATO*
9.5 LB
0 19014 02893 1

ADULT SALMON & RICE 
15 LB
0 19014 02781 1

ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN 
15 LB
0 19014 02778 1

ADULT VENISON & POTATO 
15 LB
0 19014 02784 2

ADULT SALMON & RICE *
19 LB
0 19014 02897 9

ADULTTURKEY & MULTIGRAIN *
19 LB 
0 19104 02898 6

ADULT VENISON & POTATO *
19 LB
019104 02896 2

ADULT SALMON & RICE 
30 LB
0 19014 02782 8

ADULT TURKEY & MULTIGRAIN 
30 LB
0 19014 02779 8

ADULT VENISON & POTATO 
30 LB
0 19014 02785 9

All NATURALLY WILD SAMPLES
7 oz.


IAMS VETERINARY FORMULA CAT DRY BAG



WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE
2 KG
0 19014 13720 6

INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE
5.5 LB
0 19014 15210 0

OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D
5.5 LB
0 19014 21305 4

RENAL MULTI-STAGE
5.5 LB
0 19014 21405 1

URINARY 0 - MODERATE PH/O
5.5 LB
0 19014 15510 1

URINARY S - LOW PH/S
5.5 LB
0 19014 14210 1

INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE
14 LB
0 19014 00859 9

WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE
18 LB
0 19014 02236 6

URINARY S - LOW PH/S
20 LB
0 19014 14221 7

IAMS VETERINARY FORMULA DOG DRY BAG



INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE
5 LB
0 19014 12405 3

OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D
5 LB
0 19014 15105 9

WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE
5 LB
0 19014 12205 9

RENAL EARLY STAGE
5.5 LB
0 19014 14410 5

JOINT
6 LB
0 19014 21006 0

SKIN & COAT RESPONSE FP
6 LB
0 19014 12106 9

SKIN & COAT RESPONSE KO
6 LB
0 19014 21106 7

PUPPY INTESTINAL LOW RESIDUE
8 LB
0 19014 12908 9

WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE
14 LB
0 19014 12214 1

JOINT
15 LB
0 19014 21015 2

OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D
15 LB
0 19014 15115 8

SKIN & COAT RESPONSE FP
15 LB
0 19014 12115 1

SKIN & COAT RESPONSE KO
15 LB
0 19014 21115 9

INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE
15 LB
0 19014 12415 2

RENAL EARLY STAGE
15.5 LB
0 19014 02235 9

WEIGHT LOSS RESTRICTED CALORIE
28 LB
0 19014 12228 8

INTESTINAL - LOW RESIDUE
30 LB
0 19014 12430 5

JOINT
30 LB
0 19014 21030 5

OPTIMUM WEIGHT CONTROL D
30 LB
0 19014 15130 1

SKIN & COAT RESPONSE FP
30 LB
0 19014 12130 4

SKIN & COAT RESPONSE KO
30 LB
0 19014 21130 2

INT LOW RESIDUE BREEDER BAG
37 .5 LB
0 19014 12437 4

* Available in U.S. Only. All other SKUs are available in the U.S. and Canada.



_
While all information is accurate to the best of my knowledge, it is re-posted from other sources and it should be understood that you are responsible for verifying the information yourself. Should you find any information that is not accurate, you should inform the moderators immediately so that it can be removed. _


----------



## Kawgirl

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

More;

From: U.S. Food & Drug Administration (FDA) <[email protected]>
Date: Wed, 23 Jun 2010 06:32:36 -0500 (CDT)
Subject: United Pet Group Voluntarily Recalls Pro-Pet Adult Daily Vitamin Supplement for Dogs Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk



United Pet Group Voluntarily Recalls Pro-Pet Adult Daily Vitamin Supplement for Dogs Because of Possible Salmonella Health Risk 
Tue, 22 Jun 2010 22:05:00 -0500 





_________________________________________________________________________________________________

Still more recalls....Lots of different dog products including ear care products. 

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm217999.htm

TABLE OF RECALLED PRODUCTS

Label Sku UPC Label Description Expire

353 825141273447 Doctors Foster and Smith Brewers Yeast Mega-Tabs with Garlic and Essential Fatty Acids 180 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

5619 18065056191 5619 Nature's Miracle Pet Mess Easy Clean-up Net WT 12oz EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

1152092 800443076576 Petco Breath Tabs for Dogs Liver Flavor 50 TabletsPetco Breath Tabs for Dogs Liver Flavor 50 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13

33805 825141059485 Doctors foster and Smith Dis-Taste Small Dog Tablets 250 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

33806 825141008629 Doctors Foster and Smith Ext Strength Dis-Taste Tablets 180 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

33807 825141063680 Doctors Foster and Smith Ext Strength Dis-Taste Tablets 500 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

35908 825141095629 Doctors Foster and Smith Fresh Breath Tablets for Dogs 100 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

36763 825141291250 Doctors Foster and Smith Cran Health Support Normal Urinary Tract Health 60 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

673110 bottle
1094181 box 800443037065 Petco Ear Powder For Dogs 1oz (28g) Box Label EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

72157 825141055043 Doctors Foster and Smith Brewers Yeast Tablets for Dogs and Cats 750 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

9305 825141003921 Doctors Foster and Smith Ear Powder Net WT 1oz (28g) EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

9306 825141005154 Doctors Foster and Smith Ear Powder Net WT 4oz (113g) EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J707 26851007074 Excel 3 in 1 Ear Powder Ear Care Net WT 1oz(28g) EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J7110 26851071105 Excel Glucosamine Joint Care 120 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J7113 26851071136 Excel Glucosamine with MSM Joint Care 120 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J720 26851007203 Excel Deter Coprophagia Treatment Behavioral Aid 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J724 26851007241 Excel Deter Coprophagia Treatment Behavioral Aid 500 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J7311 26851073116 Excel Gas Preventative Digestive Aid Digestive Care 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J7315 26851073154 Excel Calm-Quil Calming Tablets Behavior Aid 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

J74016 26851074014 DDS Dental Breath Mints Breath Control 40 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K1723 26851017233 DDS Dental Breath Tabs Breath Control 200 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K1775 26851017752 Pro-Pet Brewers Yeast Daily Supplement 250 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K701 26851007012 Excel Calcium Daily Supplement 125 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K746 26851007463 Excel Calcium Daily Supplement 500 Tasty Chew tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K776/PR 26851007760 PR Excel Brewers Yeast with Garlic Skin and Coat 150 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K777/1 26851007777 Excel Brewers Yeast with Garlic Skin and Coat Care 600 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K778 26851007784 Excel Brewers Yeast with Garlic Skin and Coat Care 1000 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

K785 26851007852 Excel Brewers Yeast with Garlic Skin and Coat Care Mega Tabs 216 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

N1701 26851017011 Pro-Pet Senior Daily Vitamin Supplement 100 Tasty Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

N700TR 26851007005 Excel Pupply Multi Vitamin 100 Tasty Chew Tabs Time Release EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

N7301 26851073017 Excel Small Breed Multi Vitamin 45 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

N7309 26851073093 Excel Lutein Vision Maintenance Eye Care 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

N845TR 26851008453 Excel Adult Multi Vitamin 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13

P-78030 26851780304 Excel Advantage Adult Multi Vitamin 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-78031 26851780311 Excel Advantage Puppy Multi Vitamin 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-78032 26851780328 Excel Advantage Senior Multi Vitamin 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-78033 26851780335 Excel Advantage Skin and Coat Essentials 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-78034 26851780342 Excel Advantage Glucosamine Plus 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-78035 26851780359 Excel Advantage Glucosamine Advanced Strength 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-78065 26851780656 Excel Adult Multivitamin 120 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 
P-78066 26851780663 Excel Senior Multi Vitamin 120 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 
P-82530 26851825302 Pro-Pet Glucosamine Joint Care 60 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 
P-82531 26851825319 Pro-Pet Stool-Eating Preventative(Corprophagia Treatment) 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-82534 26851825340 Pro-Pet Anti-Stress Calming Tabs 60 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-82562 26851825623 Pro-Pet Glucosamine Plus Joint Care 100 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-82618 26851826187 Pro-Pet Breath Tabs 40 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13

P-82619 26851826194 Pro-Pet Breath Mints 200 Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13

P-82654 26851826545 Pro-Pet Gas Relief Digestive Aid 40 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-82656 26851826569 Pro-Pet Glucosamine Advanced Joint Powder Net WT 10oz(283g) EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-82658 26851826583 Pro-Pet Daily Vitamin Supplement Powder Net WT 10oz (283g) EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-83062 26851830627 Pro-Pet Puppy and Small Breed Daily Vitamin Supplement 100 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13

P-83065 26851830658 Pro-Pet Glucosamine Advanced Joint Care 60 Chew Tablets EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-N78012 26851780120 Excel Joint Ensure Moderate Care 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-N78013 26851780137 Excel Joint Ensure Advanced Care 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 

P-N78014 26851780144 Excel Flare-Away Joint Tabs 60 Tasty Chew Tabs EXP 01/13 thru 06/13 


_While all information is accurate to the best of my knowledge, it is re-posted from other sources and it should be understood that you are responsible for verifying the information yourself. Should you find any information that is not accurate, you should inform the moderators immediately so that it can be removed. _


----------



## waterkeeper03

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I thought I would put this up before the masses begin jumping out of their shorts.

certain bags of Blue are being recalled because of an increased amount of Vitamin D


sku bag lot
859610002689 Wilderness CKN Dog 4.5# JUL2611Z JUL2711Z JUL2811Z
859610002702 Wilderness CKN Dog 11# JUL1211B
859610002719 Wilderness CKN Dog 24# JUL1211B JUL1311B
859610002863 Basics Salmon Dog 11# AUG211B AUG2211B
859610002870 Basics Salmon Dog 24# AUG211B
859610000388 Large Breed CKN Dog 30# SEP2211P SEP2311P OCT2611P


----------



## Crantastic

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Here is an article about the Blue Buffalo recall. Nice to see this part of the CEO's statement:



> If your dog has shown any adverse reaction to the recalled products, have him checked by your veterinarian. Typical symptoms might include excessive water intake and/or excessive urination, and in some cases vomiting. Blue Buffalo will reimburse any veterinary or testing expenses related to illness caused by these products.


I think that's a very classy move.


----------



## Masterjedi688

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Crantastic said:


> Here is an article about the Blue Buffalo recall. Nice to see this part of the CEO's statement:
> 
> 
> I think that's a very classy move.


Other CEO's from the other dog food companies should follow this CEO's lead and do the same.


----------



## Kawgirl

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Another recall is out there for various brands of dog food sold at Kroger stores.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Kawgirl, 
Could you find nad post the information of the recall? It should be on the FDA site.


----------



## sassafras

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



cshellenberger said:


> Kawgirl,
> Could you find nad post the information of the recall? It should be on the FDA site.


Here is the FDA release.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Merrick has a recall, info here 

*Merrick Pet Food Recall - JR TEXAS TAFFY PET TREAT * 
www.merrickpetcare.com


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I agree, I think that pet foods should take more responsibility for their actions. In fact we switched dog foods because I believe (though there was no recall & I can't prove that our dogs were an isolated incident) that Izze's food was making her sick.

I will keep checking out this thread, its nice to include products as well.


----------



## Kawgirl

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



dogdragoness said:


> I agree, I think that pet foods should take more responsibility for their actions. In fact we switched dog foods because I believe (though there was no recall & I can't prove that our dogs were an isolated incident) that Izze's food was making her sick.
> 
> I will keep checking out this thread, its nice to include products as well.


What food were you feeding? It would be nice to know in case anyone else has a dog that is not doing well on the same food. We understand that you do not know that the food is a problem, and that you are only saying that you wonder if it might be an issue.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I was feeding a brand called Exclusive chicken & rice, it was a red bag with a spaniel on the front I believe


----------



## aero4ever

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Great thread! Here's a link that I frequently check out to keep me posted and I think they're pretty good about updates: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/


----------



## winniec777

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Here's a link to a thread warning about chicken treats made in China:

http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/98295-warning-about-toxic-chicken.html#post1036460


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



winniec777 said:


> Here's a link to a thread warning about chicken treats made in China:
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/general-dog-forum/98295-warning-about-toxic-chicken.html#post1036460


Thans for the link. It could save some dogs lives.



aero4ever said:


> Great thread! Here's a link that I frequently check out to keep me posted and I think they're pretty good about updates: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recalls/


Thank you for the link. It could save our dogs lives. I just signed up for the e-mail notifications.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Here's more info on the Chicken treat recall/problems

Jerky Treats Imported from China Reportedly Causing Kidney Failure in Dogs

*Canadian VMA Cautions About Chicken Jerkey Treats*


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



cshellenberger said:


> Here's more info on the Chicken treat recall/problems
> 
> Jerky Treats Imported from China Reportedly Causing Kidney Failure in Dogs
> 
> *Canadian VMA Cautions About Chicken Jerkey Treats*


 Thanks. There was a place on this article to share this info on facebook; so I did to maybe make more people aware of this before we have another incident of dogs dying from another dog food recall!


----------



## Kawgirl

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Has anyone who has signed up for alerts on DogFoodAdvisor ever gotten an alert? The reason I ask is because I signed up some time ago but I have never received an alert. I confirmed my e-mail and checked my spam box too.


----------



## aero4ever

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Kawgirl said:


> Has anyone who has signed up for alerts on DogFoodAdvisor ever gotten an alert? The reason I ask is because I signed up some time ago but I have never received an alert. I confirmed my e-mail and checked my spam box too.


I received an alert about a week or two ago about Merrick dog treats.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



aero4ever said:


> I received an alert about a week or two ago about Merrick dog treats.


 I received that alert and posted it trying not to start an all out panic....and getting in trouble! Lol! It was for their treats and was a small lot of them, mostly in Texas with possible salmonella. There was a lot number also. There were no reported illnesses. I understand that salmonella recalls are basically for dog owners themselves due to hand washing issues after touching the food and not so much the dogs themselves? I would contact the dog food advisor and let them know their alert was LATE!


----------



## pharrison05

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Does anyone have any updates on Canidae dog food? This food made my dogs very sick about 3 years ago and I've never used it again. Just wondering if they're still around and if they fixed the problems with their food.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Not sure what's going on with Canidae. 

However there are new Aflotoxin recalls on Iams and Cargill products. Getting the details and will post further Shortly.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Cargill recalls

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm282753.htm


Iams recalls (Proctor and Gamble)
http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm282506.htm


----------



## stacey101

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

http://news.petpardons.com/fda-warns-pets-being-poisoned-by-treats-manufacturers-refusing-recall/


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

How do we receive alerts? Thanks


----------



## Binkalette

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

You can sign up for recall alerts from dog food advisor here:
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall-alerts/


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Done! Thanks


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Diamond Pet Food recall, on Lamb and Rice formula, for salmonella
http://www.diamondpet.com/promotions/61/

Product Name Bag Size Production Code & “Best Before” Code

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 6lb DLR0101D3XALW Best Before 04 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 20lb DLR0101C31XAG Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XMF Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101C31XAG Best Before 03 Jan 2013

Diamond Naturals Lamb & Rice 40lb DLR0101D32XMS Best Before 04 Jan 2013


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Diamond has now suspended delivery of ALL products made in SC. 

http://www.truthaboutpetfood.com/articles/diamond-pet-food-suspends-delivery-of-all-brands-made-in-sc.html


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Crap, I feed Kirkland, in fact ALL my favorite brands are listed...


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



cshellenberger said:


> Crap, I feed Kirkland, in fact ALL my favorite brands are listed...


I know what ya mean. I like quite a few of these as well. Socks ya right in the gut. :/ 

And being in NC--I can pretty much bet the farm any Diamond food I would pick would come out of SC.


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> I know what ya mean. I like quite a few of these as well. Socks ya right in the gut. :/
> 
> And being in NC--I can pretty much bet the farm any Diamond food I would pick would come out of SC.


I'm right above you in VA, so they also most likely distribute our foods from that plant as well.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



cshellenberger said:


> I'm right above you in VA, so they also most likely distribute our foods from that plant as well.


Yep, way too close to home for us to be "safe".


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Yep, way too close to home for us to be "safe".


I am still using the 4Health Chicken and Rice formula ... no problems here. I bought Canidae ALS just for Lucy yesterday ...hope I did not make a mistake. I was staying clear of the TOTW for a bit? Hope I did my homework right? :doh:


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I've got 1/3 of my Kirkland, no ill effects for my dogs. I think they've closed the plant more to insure a proper clean up and sterilization of processing equipment.


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Abbylynn said:


> I am still using the 4Health Chicken and Rice formula ... no problems here. I bought Canidae ALS just for Lucy yesterday ...hope I did not make a mistake. I was staying clear of the TOTW for a bit? Hope I did my homework right? :doh:


Canidae is made by Diamond as well. You can look at the code on the bag and if it has a X about 1/2-3/4 way through the code, it is made in Gaston SC.

Of course at this time, only the DN L&R has been recalled-and the plant is closed for cleaning. But if you see ANY symptoms that are not normal, be cautious. 

IF your food doesn't come from SC, it should be fine.....Should be, of course being the important words.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Goldens&Labs4Me said:


> Canidae is made by Diamond as well. You can look at the code on the bag and if it has a X about 1/2-3/4 way through the code, it is made in Gaston SC.
> 
> Of course at this time, only the DN L&R has been recalled-and the plant is closed for cleaning. But if you see ANY symptoms that are not normal, be cautious.
> 
> IF your food doesn't come from SC, it should be fine.....Should be, of course being the important words.


Thanks ... small 5 lb bag ... no "X" anywhere ... It looks like it is from MA ... # Mah-2013 ...


----------



## Goldens&Labs4Me

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Abbylynn said:


> Thanks ... small 5 lb bag ... no "X" anywhere ... It looks like it is from MA ... # Mah-2013 ...


I know the MO plant code is M--not sure about Ca. So I'd say yours is probably from MO with the M.  But you can always call customer service to check, just to be sure if you're concerned.


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul
http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2012/04/recall-alert-chicken-soup-for-the-pet-lovers-soul/


> Diamond Pet Food issued a recall on April 10, 2012 for a limited number of dry dog food bags. That recall was expanded today to include certain lots of its Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul dog food. Laboratory analysis completed by ODA’s Consumer Protection Laboratory showed the pet food tested positive for Salmonella contamination.


----------



## momof3

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Diamond just issued a recall for the Diamond puppy food as well.


----------



## roxiefoxie08

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Natural Balance now recalled
http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...z4a_otgVkFQeCam2VMO_f_OHg9yZ3FKUTLVeFYVBEzA==


----------



## Crantastic

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Taste of the Wild has also been recalled: http://www.tasteofthewildpetfood.com/information/


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

As I suspected, it's human illness this has been connected to. http://truthaboutpetfood.com/articl...almonella-outbreak.html#.T6QT9WrvKQI.facebook

Handle your Dog food JUST as you would raw meat!


----------



## kadylady

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

http://diamondpetrecall.com/#


----------



## Masterjedi688

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I feed my dog Natural Balance Alpha Chicken, Turkey and Duck meal formula. Thank god I'm safe, but these pet food recalls are really sickening. Its gonna reach a point where we won't be able to feed our dogs good quality kibble because the Dog Food companies are not being cautious or careful enough.


----------



## Hambonez

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Am I the only person who doesn't store their pet foods in their original bags? All dry pet foods are immediately transferred into vittles vaults or my cat will break into the bag and gorge. My puppy eats Chicken Soup... and has been eating from the same batch for over a month now with no ill effects on him or any other human or animal member of the household. Is it safe to assume the food is ok?


----------



## Crantastic

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I put my dogs' food into plastic containers with tightly-sealed lids, but I cut the best before date and batch number off of the food bag and tape it to the container's lid. It only takes a second, it's easy to replace when I get a new bag, and it ensures I always know if my bags are part of a recall.


----------



## kadylady

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Hambonez said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't store their pet foods in their original bags? All dry pet foods are immediately transferred into vittles vaults or my cat will break into the bag and gorge. My puppy eats Chicken Soup... and has been eating from the same batch for over a month now with no ill effects on him or any other human or animal member of the household. Is it safe to assume the food is ok?


I also store the dog food in containers and from now on will be cutting off the best before date and production codes like Crantastic suggested. My puppy has eaten an entire 18# bag of Diamond Naturals Puppy with no problems and is partially into a bag of TOTW with no problems. My other dog is finishing a bag of TOTW with no problems. I plan on just monitoring them and washing hands/bowls more frequently.


----------



## HyperFerret

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Sorry if this should have been on a new thread. Couldn't decide.

Picked up a bag of Diamond for the first time today and then got home just to find out that Diamond is one of the foods with a recall. I looked into it and Diamond's recall is that the food is effecting humans more so than dogs by being contaminated with Salmonella. How does that not harm the dog as well?? When I looked into it, the bag I bought today does not match the Production Codes that are in effect of the recall. ...So my bag is said to be safe?

I don't think I've fed a food before that have had an issue with a recall. So I'm new to this, so to speak. I was going to take it back till I saw my bag's code/date was not included in the list. But then I got talking to my brother and I'm back to wondering if I should take it back. My bag's date is _right after_ the effected date. I don't understand how they know when the food is safe. Wouldn't the Salmonella be on all the machinery in the plant? Would you still feed a recalled brand to your dogs if your bag is said to be safe?


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Dogs can handle salmonella very well. I've been reading up lately, and up to 30% of dogs (depending on the study) have salmonella in their poop. A healthy dog seems very unlikely to get sick, and in fact I can't find a single case anywhere ever of a do who is sick from salmonella.


----------



## Masterjedi688

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I also store my dog's food in a plastic container.


----------



## Masterjedi688

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Hambonez said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't store their pet foods in their original bags? All dry pet foods are immediately transferred into vittles vaults or my cat will break into the bag and gorge. My puppy eats Chicken Soup... and has been eating from the same batch for over a month now with no ill effects on him or any other human or animal member of the household. Is it safe to assume the food is ok?



That depends if the food is safe or not. Certain states had tainted dog food shipped to them and only a handful did not receive any shipment of tainted dog food. I feed my dog Natural Balance alpha which was not recalled but other formulas of Natural Balance have been recalled. On there web site, there is a list of the states that have had tainted food shipped to them and a list of sates that did not get a shipment of tainted dog food.

http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/home/NB_productFAQ.html

Scroll down and you will see the list of the states.


----------



## Masterjedi688

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Just sent an e-mail to Natural Balance asking them if they are going to stop contracting Diamond Foods Manufacturing to avoid another recall in the near future. Hopefully, they will.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I store my dogs food in a 20 gallon steel galvanized storage can in the original bags ... just for things like this.

I wonder how many other companies may be tired of the association and their product becoming sketchy in the eyes of the public?

I love TOTW ... and so do my dogs. I hope things get straightened out soon.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/pedigree-dog-food-recall/

Some weight management Pedigree canned dog food is recalled due to blue plastic pieces/choking hazzard


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Just received this in my E-mail

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-variety-dog-food-recall-2012/ 

Natures Variety Prairie Beef Meal & Barley Medley ... different ones .... unusual odor .... voluntary recall.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Bil-Jac Adult Select Formula (dry) dog food recall - Medina, Ohio - Mold Toxins ... (more information to come as they investigate)

Lot code 1792-02 Best By Date - 13 December 2013

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/bil-jac-dog-food-recall/


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Cat treats recalled for potential propylene glycol contamination​Arthur Dogswell LLC is voluntarily recalling 1,051 cartons of Catswell Brand VitaKitty Chicken Breast with Flaxseed and Vitamins.

http://veterinarynews.dvm360.com/dv...le/detail/783714?contextCategoryId=378&ref=25

This could pose serious injury to cats - including anemia - though no illnesses associated with the product have been reported. The effected VitaKitty treats were available in retail stores and through mail order from April 13 through June 14, 2012, as a re-sealable two-ounce orange plastic bag with a clear window. The following codes were effected: SEW12CH032701/03c and SEW12CH032702/03c with a best before date of Sept. 10, 2013 and Sept. 11, 2013, respectively (UPC code 8 84244 00057 2). Lot codes can be found on the bottom right backside of the package. 
Consumers who have purchased recalled Catswell Brand VitaKitty Chicken Breast with Flaxseed and Vitamins products may return it for a full refund. Consumers with questions may contact Arthur Dogswell at 1-888-559-8833.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

AvoDerm Dog Food Recall - Possible Salmonella

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/avoderm-dog-food-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Boots and Barkley Bully Stick Dog Treats Recall - Possible Salmonella - voluntary recall

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/boots-barkley-bully-sticks-recall/

Lot #'s ...............

BESTBY20APR2014DEN
BESTBY01JUN2014DEN
BESTBY23JUN2014DEN
BESTBY23SEP2014DEN

Distributed to Target Retail Stores

Manufacturer is recalling all lot numbers


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Nature's Deli Chicken Jerky dog treats recall ... possible salmonella ... sold at Sam's Club .... distributed in different States

Bar Code - 647263800208

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-deli-chicken-jerky-dog-treats-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Voluntary recall on Nature's Recipe Dog Treats ... Salmonella

www.dogfoodadvisor.com  .............

Nature’s Recipe Oven Baked Biscuits with Real Chicken is sold in 19-ounce resealable pouches. The affected products include lot codes 2199TP and 2200TP with a “Best If Used By” date of either October 11, 2013 or October 12, 2013.

Product and product lots that do not appear on the list above are not subject to this recall.

Where Were the Recalled Products Sold?
The potentially affected lots of Nature’s Recipe Oven Baked Biscuits with Real Chicken were distributed nationally, primarily through pet specialty retailers.


EDIT: Go on site to see the chart.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Boots and Barkley Pig Ears and Dog Treats Recall .... possible salmonella .... sold at Target stores 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/boots-barkley-pig-ears-dog-treats-recal/

Go to the site for lot numbers and UPC lot codes.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Yet another recall ....

Yoghund Frozen Yogurt Dog Treats Recall ........ possible salmonella ......... http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/yoghund-fozen-yogurt-dog-treats-recall/

Visit the site link for details


----------



## kathylcsw

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I switched my dogs to a raw diet, in part due to all the recalls on dog food. I do still buy treats but I fear I may need to start making all my own treats as well.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Wellness Small Breed dog food .... recalls limited batch of food ... may be higher in moisture and cause mold.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/wellness-dry-dog-food-recall/

"Best By" date of August 18, 2013 ... 12 lb bags


** I feed this food ... and still plan to keep feeding it. **


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Charlee Bear Dog Treats Recall .... Salmonella

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/charlee-bear-dog-treats-recall/

Charlee Bear Protein Crunch Bars Chicken Recipe with Carrots sold in 5.5 oz packages with UPC Code 8710890000
Lot number 19812; Best by date: 07-16-2015
Lot number 19912; Best by date: 07-17-2015
Lot number 20012; Best by date: 07-18-2015
Lot number 20212; Best by date: 07-20-2015
Charlee Bear Protein Crunch Bars Chicken Recipe with Sweet Potatoes sold in 5.5 oz packages with UPC Code 8710890001
Lot number 20112; Best by date: 07-19-2015


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Nature's Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats Warning Expands .......

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-deli-chicken-jerky-dog-treats-warning/

December 6, 2012 – The Food and Drug Administration is warning pet owners and caretakers not to feed their animals certain lots of Nature’s Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats because they may be contaminated with Salmonella bacteria.
The affected products include packages with a lot code of BESTBY061913DEN.

Today’s FDA warning is an expansion of the recall posted by The Dog Food Advisor in early October.


The treats are made and distributed in the U. S. by Kasel Associates Industries Inc. and were sold at Costco stores in the Denver, Colorado area.
Although Kasel has declined to perform a voluntary recall at this time, Costco is working with FDA and has removed all of the affected products from its shelves.
The company will also contact customers who may have purchased the product to provide additional instructions.

What’s Being Recalled?
The product is sold in 3 pound packages labeled as Nature’s Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats. The package also includes a digital photo of a dog on the front panel and transparent sections to view the product within.


The lot code can be found on the reverse side of the package in the transparent section following the phrase “All American Dog.”
Why the Product Is Being Recalled


In September 2012, a retail sample of a Kasel dog treat product was tested by the Colorado Department of Agriculture and found to be positive for Salmonella.
An FDA follow-up inspection at the firm found certain finished dog treat products and 34 out of 72 environmental samples positive for Salmonella.


On October 2, 2012, the company recalled one lot of its Nature’s Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats. However that recall did not extend to the lot code covered by this warning.


In November 2012, a retail sample of Nature’s Deli Chicken Jerky Dog Treats taken by the Colorado Department of Agriculture tested positive for Salmonella.
These treats are manufactured in the United States and are not associated with FDA’s investigation in reports of illnesses in dogs associated with consumption of chicken jerky treats.

FDA has not received any reports of illnesses associated with these treats.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Claudia's Cuisine Dog Candy Product Withdrawal ...

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/claudias-cuisine-dog-candy-withdrawal/


December 7, 2012 – PetSmart has announced Claudia’s Cuisine has issued a voluntary product withdrawal for its 7.5 oz Dog Candy Fruit Hound Cake and Dog Candy Blueberry Hound Cake.
No other products are affected.
The products are being voluntarily withdrawn due to the potential to contain mold.
Claudia’s Cuisine has not received any reports of illness associated with the affected product.
Important Notice
Claudia’s Cuisine does not maintain a company website. In addition, PetSmart Customer Service cannot confirm the accuracy of its own report.1
For this reason, we are including below a screen capture image of the actual PetSmart Twitter update posted at 12:12 pm ET Friday.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Recalls on treats ....... Milos Kitchen recall and Waggin Train and Canyon Creek recalls .... residual antibiotics ......

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/waggin-train-chicken-jerky-treats-recall/

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...ken-jerky-chicken-grillers-dog-treats-recall/


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

..and the pet community rejoiced on that one! FINALLY.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

IMS Trading Group recalls chicken jerky dog treats due to drug residue


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/ims-trading-group-chicken-jerky-treat-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Another one today ........... Publix Chicken Tender Dog Chew Treats

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/publix-chicken-tenders-dog-chew-treats-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Voluntary reacall ... Hartz Recalls Contaminated Dog Treats .... antibiotic residue .... Chicken Chews and Oinkies Pig Skin Twists wrapped with chicken

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/hartz-recalls-dog-treats/


What’s Being Recalled?
All Hartz® Chicken Chews™ Soft and Tenders:
3.5 oz package
8 oz package
16 oz package
24 oz package
20 oz package
All Hartz® Chicken Chews™ Soft and Tender Bite Sized:
5.7 oz package
16 oz package
16 oz package
All Hartz® Oinkies® Pig Skin Twists wrapped with Chicken
20 pack Pig Skin Twist Sticks
7 pack Mini Pig Skin Twists wrapped with Chicken
15 pack Mini Pig Skin Twists wrapped with Chicken
5 pack Pig Skin Twists wrapped with Chicken
No other Hartz products are affected by the withdrawal.


----------



## Crash440

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Pretty sure no one on here feeds this (at least I hope not) but if you know people who do......
Beneful
http://news.msn.com/us/nestl%C3%A9-purinas-beneful-accused-of-poisoning-dogs


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Natures Variety .... Choking hazzard.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natures-variety-announces-dog-food-recall/

What Products Are Affected?
The affected product is strictly limited to a single batch of Organic Chicken Formula with the “Best if Used By” date of 10/04/13. This includes:
Instinct Raw Organic Chicken Formula patties, 6 lbs. bag
Instinct Raw Organic Chicken Formula patties, 36 lbs. case
Instinct Raw Organic Chicken Formula medallions, 3 lbs. bag
Instinct Raw Organic Chicken Formula medallions, 27 lbs. case
The “Best if Used By” date is located on the back of the package below the “Contact Us” section.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Kasel Recalls Numerous Brands Of Dog Treats Due To Salmonella ........

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...erous-brands-of-dog-treats-due-to-salmonella/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Honest Kitchen Recall - Voluntary Recall .... 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/honest-kitchen-recalls-dog-food/


Also .....

Nutri-Vet Chicken Jerky Dog Treats

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/nutri-vet-recalls-chicken-jerky-dog-treats/


----------



## RoughCollie

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Kasel expands recall. List here: http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm340552.htm


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Hy-Vee Dog Food Recall ... elevated levels of aflatoxin

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/hy-vee-dog-food-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Diggin' Your Dog Pet Treats recalled due to potential of salmonella ..... http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/diggin-your-dog-withdraws-pet-treats/


Steve's Real Dog Food Recalled due to salmonella ..... http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/steves-real-food-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Jones Natural Chews Recalls Woofers Beef Patties For Dogs ..... Has the potential to be contaminated with salmonella (March 6)

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/jones-natural-chews-recalls-woofers/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Warning Issued for Two Brands of Raw Pet Food ...... "Bravo" ... and "Steve's Real Food"


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/warning-issued-two-brands-raw-dog-food/


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Abbylynn said:


> Warning Issued for Two Brands of Raw Pet Food ...... "Bravo" ... and "Steve's Real Food"
> 
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/warning-issued-two-brands-raw-dog-food/


 Woah woah woah. Raw meat has bacteria like salmonella? Noooooooo!!

Love the blog post on truthaboutpetfood. Raw meat for people is _expected_ to have bacteria and nobody is concerned about it. But when it's sold as pet food it can't be "contaminated." Silly silly. http://truthaboutpetfood2.com/a-regulatory-rant


----------



## aussiegirl6

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

My vet was appalled at the raw food for dogs. His words were, "Dogs can get food poisoning just like humans."


----------



## cshellenberger

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Actually dogs are scavengers and, as long as the immune systems is healthy, they are very resistant to most of the "food poisoning" bacteria just by the fact that they have a much shorter digestive tract. There. A far greater risk of the humans getting sick from being slack in their good handling habits.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

More recalls Evo, Innova, California Natural and Health Wise 

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...alifornia-natural-healthwise-dog-food-recall/


----------



## Sibe

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Iams Withdraws Shakeables Brand Dog Treats

“Proctor and Gamble has issued a *voluntary market withdrawal* of Iams Shakeables Turkey and Lamb Dog Treats with certain ‘Impacted Lot Numbers’ listed below. These treats are being voluntarily withdrawn due to potential for *mold growth*.”

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/iams-withdraws-shakeables-dog-treats/
http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/iams-shakeables-dog-treats-withdrawal.pdf


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Expanded recall .............

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natura-pet-expands-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

BARFWorld Dog Food Recall .....

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/barf-world-dog-food-recall/


April 1, 2013 – BARF World Inc. has today confirmed it is conducting a voluntary recall of three of its raw frozen dog food products due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.
The company is recalling the following three products:
BARF Lamb Patties
BARF Combo Patties
BARF Combo Patties (bulk package)
All three products share the same “Use By” date of July 27, 2013.
BARF World has published a Frequently Asked Questions page to provide more details about the recall.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Bravo! Raw Frozen Dog Food Recall .....

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/bravo-raw-frozen-dog-food-recall/

April 3, 2013 — Bravo! of Manchester, Connecticut has announced it is voluntarily recalling three of its raw diet frozen foods for dogs and cats because they could potentially be contaminated with Salmonella bacteria.
According to the company…
“…while these products tested negative for pathogens by an independent third party prior to distribution, they were run on the same day or an adjacent day to a product that tested positive for pathogens.
“The product that tested positive has been 100 percent contained and is not subject to this recall.”

What’s Being Recalled?
Item #21-405 – 5 lb chub (tube) of Bravo! Chicken Balance frozen raw diet with a “best used by” date of 3-6-15 or 3-12-15 printed on the plastic casing of the package
Item #21-102 – 2 lb. chub (tube) of Bravo! Chicken Blend frozen raw diet with a “best used by” date of 3-21-15 printed on the plastic casing of the package
Item #51-508 – 5 lb. bag of Bravo! Beef Blend Burgers with a “best used by” date of 3-21-15 or 3-22-15 printed on the back panel of the plastic bag
No other products are affected.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Breeder's Choice Recalls Active Care Healthy Joint Dog Treats ....

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/breeders-choice-recalls-one-lot-of-dog-treats/

April 17. 2013 – Breeder’s Choice Pet Food of Irwindale, California has has issued a voluntary recall for a single batch of Active Care Biscuits-Healthy Dog Treats due to the presence of mold.

The recalled product includes the following information:
Breeder’s Choice Active Care Healthy Joint Treats

Product Code/SKU/ Material #: BCP-080
UPC Code: 0130104895
Size: 24 ounces
Best Before Code: 19-Dec-2013

Products and product lots that do not appear in the above lists have not been affected.

According to a release from the manufacturer, the mold seems to have occurred due to varying dryer temperature settings for drying biscuits. This exposed the recalled product to excess moisture and has since been remedied.

Pet owners who fed their pets the recalled biscuits should watch for symptoms that may develop. Common symptoms associated with mold exposure include gastrointestinal issues such as loose stool.

At the time of this release, there have been no reports of human or pet illnesses associated with this recall.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Natura Pet Widens Recall .... of California Natural, Innova, EVO and more ..........

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natura-pet-widens-recall/


----------



## MirandaBrook

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Oh, guys thank you for posts...I always knows that commercial food is not that healthy, dog food complaints and reviews tell a lot about that. But I didn't know that so many products are just recalled!


----------



## aussiegirl6

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Abbylynn said:


> Natura Pet Widens Recall .... of California Natural, Innova, EVO and more ..........
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/natura-pet-widens-recall/


This week, Natura Pet Products, the manufacturer of several popular brands of food has issued a voluntary recall of all lines of product. The full details of the recall as well as ways to identify if you are in possession of recalled products are on the FDA website. You can click http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm348786.htm to see the full details.

Brand

Size

UPC

EXPIRATION DATE
California Natural

All Sizes

All UPCs

All expiration dates prior to and
including MARCH 24, 2014
EVO

All Sizes

All UPCs

All expiration dates prior to and
including MARCH 24, 2014
Healthwise

All Sizes

All UPCs

All expiration dates prior to and
including MARCH 24, 2014
Innova

All Sizes

All UPCs

All expiration dates prior to and
including MARCH 24, 2014
Karma

All Sizes

All UPCs

All expiration dates prior to and
including MARCH 24, 2014

For full details please Click http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm348786.htm

If you are in possession of any recalled products, please discontinue feeding them to your pets, and follow the directions outlined by Natura http://www.naturapet.com/recall to obtain a full refund/replacement. You may also phone them toll free (800) 224-6123 If you have any questions, please let us know.

Sincerely,
Anthony Holloway
President-CEO
K9 Cuisine


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Great Life Withholds Specific Buffalo Recipe Dog Foods ...

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...-withholds-specific-buffalo-recipe-dog-foods/


----------



## BernerMax

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*



Abbylynn said:


> Great Life Withholds Specific Buffalo Recipe Dog Foods ...
> 
> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-f...-withholds-specific-buffalo-recipe-dog-foods/


Thanx Abbylynn it did not occur to me to post this yesterday and I just noticed that this Sticky had a new Post.... And you beat me to it-- isnt it a weird thing-- they are nt "recalling it" but withholding it-- I think its b/c of the propriety coating on the kibbles (my older dog had bad a reaction to it).... not good for certain dogs...


----------



## Ashbury's Mom

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

I just head that Tailblazers pet stores in Calgary, AB Canada have decided to no longer carry any of the Natura brands as a result of this ever-expanding recall (http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm348786.htm). I don't know if they'll change that down the road, but kudos to them for standing up for quality products, and to the govt for keeping us informed. Too bad most of these recalls are "voluntary." Imagine what doesn't get reported!


----------



## RichardMarx

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

"What is the best food to feed a dog?" Every day veterinarians are asked that question by dog owners. It's a sincere question because most dog owners want to feed the very best to their furry friends. Good health begins with proper nutrition, regardless of price or convenience of acquisition.


----------



## Benjismom

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

You could probably post this on the "dog food forum" and get more replies. It seems it is totally dependent on your dog and it is individual per your own dog. I asked my vet the same question and was told Ideal Balance by Hills, Royal Canin or Wellness. Those were her 3 replies. I have not done any of them, although wellness is a good brand my dog seems to vomit it up after a week. Ideal Balance, is not that bad, but it only gets 3 stars on the dog food rating. I think it lacks protein to many carbs. Try the dog food forum.


----------



## aussiegirl6

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Dear Fellow Dog Owner,

At your request, I'm sending you this special alert.

On June 19, 2013, The Robert Abady Dog Food Company announced it is recalling two of its frozen dog food products due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.

To learn which products are affected, please visit the following link:

Abady Dog Food Recall

Please be sure to share the news of this alert with other pet owners.

Mike Sagman, Editor
The Dog Food Advisor

P.S. Not already on our dog food recall notification list? Sign up to get critical dog food recall alerts sent to you by email.

Dog Food Advisor, P. O. Box 6441, Williamsburg, VA 23188, USA


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Dogswell Recalls Dog and Cat Jerky Treats .........

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/dogswell-withdraws-dog-cat-jerky-treats/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Iams and Eukanuba voluntary recall ....

August 14, 2013 — The Procter and Gamble Company of Cincinnati, Ohio has announced it is voluntarily recalling specific lots of its dry pet foods because they have the potential to be contaminated with Salmonella.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/iams-eukanuba-dog-cat-food-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Purina One Beyond Dog Food Recall

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/purina-one-beyond-dog-food-recall/

August 30, 2013 – Nestlé Purina PetCare Company of St. Louis, MO has announced it is voluntarily recalling a limited number of 3.5 pound bags of Purina One Beyond due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.
Purina One Beyond Chicken and Barley
Purina One Beyond Our White Meat Chicken and Whole Barley Recipe Adult Dry Dog Food from a single production run was shipped to retail customers in the United States.
Only one bag of the product was found to be contaminated.
No additional Purina or Purina ONE dog or cat products are involved in this recall at this time.
And according to the company, no salmonella-related illness has been reported to date in association with this product.


What’s Being Recalled?

The only product being recalled in this event is Purina ONE beyOnd Our White Meat Chicken & Whole Barley Recipe Adult Dry Dog Food in the 3.5 pound bag size.
The affected product contains both a “Best By” date and production code shown below:
Bag Size = 3.5 pounds
Best By Date = OCT 2014
Production Code = 31071083
UPC Code = 17800 12679
The “Best By” Date and the Production Code are found on the back or bottom of the bag.


----------



## Kayota

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

good thing i never buy 3.5 lb bags because i have some of this in roxie's bin and i threw out the bag like a dummy... lol


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Here we go again ........

Joey's Chicken Jerky Treats Recall ........

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/joeys-jerky-chicken-jerky-treats-recalled/

September 10, 2013 — The New Hampshire Department of Health and Human Services (DHHS) has announced a voluntary recall of Joey’s Jerky Chicken Jerky treats due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.

However, no deaths have occurred.
Joey’s Jerky is produced in New Hampshire and the manufacturer, Kritter’s Kitchen Kreations, LLC, has voluntarily recalled all of the product.
Joey’s Jerky was sold at the following six stores:

America’s Pet in Hudson
Blue Seal in Bow
K9 Kaos in Dover
Osborne’s Agway in Concord
Sandy’s Pet Food Center in Concord
The Yellow Dogs Barn in Barrington

Confirmation through laboratory testing of the jerky is pending at the New Hampshire Public Health Labs.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

Baileys Choice Dog Treats ... expanded recall.

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/baileys-choice-dog-treats-recall-expands/


http://www.wdef.com/news/story/Bail...s-Pet-Food-Recall/35GuN8v6Z02GrssoBnlJ4g.cspx


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

True Raw Choice Pet Treats Recalled .......



https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/true-raw-choice-pet-treats-recall/

November 20, 2013 — Health Canada has announced Your True Companion Pet Products is recalling its True Raw Choice Bulk Dehydrated Natural Pet Treats due to possible contamination with Salmonella bacteria.
True Raw Choice Pet TreatsRecalled products include:

Duck Feet (Lot 228870) 
Duck Wings (Lot 213825)
Chicken Feet (Lot 214733)
Lamb Trachea (Lot 225215)
Chicken Breast (Lot 154339)

A total of 280 total cases of the affected treats were sold in bulk at various pet food stores across Canada.
Editor’s Note: Even though the recalled products may have been purchased in Canada, they may also have been carried home to pets in the United States. So, be sure to check your own records for purchase information.

About Salmonella
Pets such as dogs and cats (and their food) can carry Salmonella bacteria. People can get infected with the bacteria from handling pets, pet food or feces.
Symptoms of salmonellosis often include:
Sudden onset of fever
Stomach cramps
Headache
Diarrhea
Vomiting

What to Do?

Consumers should contact Your True Companion Pet Products at 855-260-5024 if unsure if the product you have is affected or not.
As of November 8, 2013, all affected products have been disposed of in the market place.

Canadians can report any health or safety incidents related to the use of this product by filling out the Consumer Product Incident Report Form.

U.S. citizens can report complaints about FDA-regulated pet food products by calling the consumer complaint coordinator in your area.
Or go to http://www.fda.gov/petfoodcomplaints.


----------



## xoxluvablexox

*Re: Current recalls on Pet food and Items*

QC & some others:

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...ry-dog-food-and-dry-cat-food-recalled02062014

I have a family member that feeds this garbage (no idea why), & now their 8 dogs all have bloody diarrhea, throwing up, & even weight loss. So, it's def contaminated & not just a precautionary measure.


----------



## Alapaha_Lover

*Re: update on recall*



sobreeze said:


> My mom and her friend feed kibble and bits . I did not see them on the list but I had her to read ingredients and it contained wheat products. I told her to get them off it now and I would fine them a better food . I am still feeding Nutro lamb and rice natural small bites to my inside dogs as I dont have any high end pet food dealers close . Thinking about natural balance but not sure where all this recall will end . Nutro dry contains no wheat . This is realy scary no one realy cares about the pets thats being lost . No amount of money will replace my kids . So I have to worry about keeping them safe .


 Is there a recall on Nutro Natural Choice lamb for large breeds?


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: update on recall*

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/12/16/coconut-oil-treatment.aspx

Some Hubbard Life, Joy Combo, Quality Care Plus dry dog food and dry cat food recalled
hubbard-life-dog-food_1391696616458.jpg

fda.gov

PreviousPlayNextRegular Photo Size
12
SHARETHIS


Posted: 02/06/2014 
Last Updated: 21 days ago

Deb Stanley Deb Stanley | Email Me
Pro-Pet LLC has initiated a voluntary recall of some of its Hubbard Life, Joy Combo and Quality Care dry dog and cat foods for possible Salmonella contamination.

The FDA said a field test indicated products manufactured during a two day period, on a single production line may have the potential for Salmonella contamination.

The recall is for certain 15 to 40 pound bags of dry dog and cat food. See the full list, with lot codes and best by dates on the FDA's website.

These products were distributed through select retailers, distributors and sold online in Colorado, Arizona, California, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, North Dakota, Nebraska, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin and West Virginia.

Pets with Salmonella infections may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, and vomiting. Some pets will have only decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans.

If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.

FDA Website :

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm384876.htm


----------



## Masterjedi688

*Re: update on recall*



Abbylynn said:


> http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2013/12/16/coconut-oil-treatment.aspx
> 
> Some Hubbard Life, Joy Combo, Quality Care Plus dry dog food and dry cat food recalled
> hubbard-life-dog-food_1391696616458.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fda.gov
> 
> PreviousPlayNextRegular Photo Size
> 12
> SHARETHIS
> 
> 
> Posted: 02/06/2014
> Last Updated: 21 days ago
> 
> Deb Stanley Deb Stanley | Email Me
> Pro-Pet LLC has initiated a voluntary recall of some of its Hubbard Life, Joy Combo and Quality Care dry dog and cat foods for possible Salmonella contamination.
> 
> The FDA said a field test indicated products manufactured during a two day period, on a single production line may have the potential for Salmonella contamination.
> 
> The recall is for certain 15 to 40 pound bags of dry dog and cat food. See the full list, with lot codes and best by dates on the FDA's website.
> 
> These products were distributed through select retailers, distributors and sold online in Colorado, Arizona, California, Connecticut, Florida, Georgia, Iowa, Illinois, Indiana, Kentucky, Massachusetts, Michigan, Minnesota, Montana, North Carolina, North Dakota, Nebraska, New Jersey, New Mexico, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania, South Dakota, Tennessee, Texas, Virginia, Washington, Wisconsin and West Virginia.
> 
> Pets with Salmonella infections may be lethargic and have diarrhea or bloody diarrhea, fever, and vomiting. Some pets will have only decreased appetite, fever and abdominal pain. Infected but otherwise healthy pets can be carriers and infect other animals or humans.
> 
> If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian.
> 
> FDA Website :
> 
> http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm384876.htm



That's half the United States right there with those recalls from those dogs foods. Damn.


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: update on recall*

Bravo! is recalled ... possible Listeria contamination



http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/bravo-dog-and-cat-food-recall/


----------



## Abbylynn

*Re: update on recall*

http://www.chicagonow.com/steve-dales-pet-world/2014/05/bravo-dog-food-bravo-cat-food-recalls/


----------



## Benjismom

*Re: update on recall*

http://www.foxnews.com/health/2014/05/19/toxic-jerky-treats-linked-to-more-than-1000-dog-deaths/

I just saw this today. I thought this was yesterdays news. It was dated today. Very odd.


----------



## ShellyB13

*Re: update on recall*

Hill’s Recalls Specific Lots of Science Diet Dog Food - this came out June 2

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/hills-science-diet-dog-food-recall-2014/


----------



## siulongluiy

*Re: update on recall*

Recalls for Jerky made in China at Petsmart and PetCo!!!

http://www.thestar.com/life/2014/06/11/petsmart_and_petco_chains_pull_chinesemade_dog_treats_from_shelves.html


----------



## sandgrubber

*Re: update on recall*

*Iams And Eukanuba Possible Salmonella contamination*
Use by dates of food up until November 2014. See link for full details

http://www.dogsplane...post.php?id=351

Proctor & Gamble has issued a press release regarding a voluntary recall they are performing on select Iams and Eukanuba dry dog & cat foods, due to a possibility of Salmonella contamination. Fortunately, according to P&G, there have not yet been any reports of illness due this contamination.

A dog who has ingested salmonella may be lethargic and have diarrhea (possibly with blood), fever, and vomiting. Some dogs will have only decreased appetite, fever and stomach pain. Infected dogs can be carriers and infect other animals or humans. However many dogs with fully functioning immune systems can handle the Salmonella bacteria with no problems. If your pet has consumed the recalled product and has these symptoms, please contact your veterinarian ASAP.


----------



## jzorro

*Re: update on recall*

Here's another good resource for dog food recalls: http://dogfoodselector.com/recalls/


----------



## milah

There was a recall from Purina announced several days ago. I'll post it here just in-case anyone missed it.

The recall is on Beneful and Pro Plan 10-oz tubs.

http://www.pawdiet.com/pet-food-rec...pro-plan-for-incorrect-vitamins-and-minerals/


----------



## jzorro

*Re: update on recall*

New dog food recall: Purina Recalls Wet Dog Food Products!

Purina has just issued a voluntary recall for several of their wet dog food products.

According to Purina, some internal quality tests revealed some of their 10-oz tubs of wet dog food may not contain the recommended levels of added vitamins and minerals.

More info: http://dogfoodselector.com/purina-recalls-wet-dog-food-products/


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

Apparently Fromm has a recall, got an email from Dog Food Advisor.


----------



## Sibe

*Re: update on recall*



Dog Person said:


> Apparently Fromm has a recall, got an email from Dog Food Advisor.


 I can't find anything about it. What was the reason?


----------



## jzorro

*Re: update on recall*

More info about the Fromm Recall:
>>> http://dogfoodselector.com/fromm-gold-canned-dog-food-recall/
>>> http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/fromm-dog-food-recall-march-2016/


----------



## doodlebug124

*Re: update on recall*

BE aware that Fromm recently made some changes to their line and this affects the new products. They changed the UPC so make sure to match them up to know you're checking the right products.


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

Addiction recall for those of you who feed it.

https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/addiction-dog-food-recall-sep-2016/


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

I doubt anyone here feeds this but just in case, there's a Cesar's recall: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/cesar-dog-food-recall-october-2016/


----------



## PatriciafromCO

*Re: update on recall*

NAME: CESAR Classics Filet Mignon Flavor

LOT CODE #: 631FKKC and 631GKKC for individual products, as well as 632D14JC, 633B24JC, 634A14JC, 634A24JC, 634B14JC, 634B24JC, 634E14JC, 635A24JC, 635B14JC, 636D24JC, 636E14JC, which can be found in variety packs.

UPC: 23100017792


recall is for bits of plastic getting into the processing that can be a choking hazzard


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

Blue ridge beef recall

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/blue-ridge-beef-pet-food-recall/


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

Blue Buffalo Canned food recall - For those of you who may feed this:

http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/blue-buffalo-dog-food-recall-february-2017/


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

For all those who feed this: Evanger’s Dog Food Recall Expands. http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/evangers-dog-food-recall-expands/

My local store has dropped them totally.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

*Re: update on recall*

*Article Pet Food ingredient giant wilbur ellis facing criminal charges*

" Rare in pet food, one ingredient supplier is facing criminal charges for selling misbranded and adulterated ingredients to pet food manufacturers. We can thank Purina Pet Food for opening this can of worms and the Missouri legal system for holding one supplier accountable.

Back in 2014, Purina Pet Food filed a lawsuit against competitor Blue Buffalo claiming Blue’s ‘no by-product’ advertising was false – that Blue Buffalo pet foods actually contained “substantial amounts of poultry by-product meal“. One of the things discovered through this lawsuit was that pet food ingredient giant Wilbur-Ellis had sold Blue Buffalo a lesser quality by-product meal that was labeled as a higher quality chicken or turkey meal.

Filed in the Eastern District of Missouri courts on March 6, 2017 – Wilbur-Ellis is now facing four counts of criminal charges for their sale of mislabeled/misbranded pet food ingredients, an employee of Wilbur-Ellis is facing an additional four counts of criminal charges.

United States of America, Plaintiff v. Wilbur-Ellis Company and Henry R. Rychlik, Jr., Defendants

Pet food ingredient supplier Wilbur-Ellis was charged “with four misdemeanor counts of introduction of adulterated food into interstate commerce and four counts of introduction of misbranded food into interstate commerce.” The company and an employee was “issued a summons Tuesday to appear in court March 14.” ""

click below link to read full article




http://truthaboutpetfood.com/pet-food-ingredient-giant-wilbur-ellis-facing-criminal-charges/


----------



## Dog Person

*Re: update on recall*

Wellness canned recall: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-recall/wellness-dog-food-recall-march-2017/


----------



## Kathyy

If you start your own thread in the training forum with more specific concerns you will get lots of responses. Or if you want suggestions on foods or treats start a thread in this forum.


----------



## PatriciafromCO

http://truthaboutpetfood.com/fda-issues-warning-letter-to-evangers-pet-food/

Warning letter contaminated supplier for ( Evangers pet food ) Dated June 29th 2017 FDA issued Warning


----------



## Wet Beards

Costco Wholesale is recalling Healthy Hide Beefhide Treats 25.4 (10in) rolls, 20-pack 227 kg (5lb) Item 335371
United Pet Group, a division of Spectrum Brands, Inc.


----------

